# My phone does not pass the start.



## nchicagomdp (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello. First I apologize for my English is not good.
Try to follow the instructions of:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/25828-instruction-files-on-how-to-un-bricked-rooted-and-band-unlock-droid-2-global-with-629-rom/

En el item 11. Flash the file VRZ_A956_2.4.33_1FF_01.sbf and boot fails.
It stays in the boot M.

The RSD lite not detect me.

Do not know what to do!


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

did you install drivers? *[background=transparent]Motorola_End_User_Driver_Installation_5.9.0_ Dev-H[/background]*
does bootloader say battery low can not program?


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

if ,it does say low battery, you can not do anything till you have a charged battery

is it bootloader D0.11
or bootloader D2.37	if it is this one flash *[background=transparent]D2 (a955) 2.3.4/4.5.621 ezSBF[/background]*

if it says
bootloader D0.11
battery ok .
mem map error

flash 2.3.4/4.5.629 sbf

follow these directions for band unlock
*[background=transparent]Band unlock Droid 2 Global[/background]*


----------



## nchicagomdp (Mar 20, 2013)

The battery was full when starting the process.
The flash drivers because I worked in the previous steps.
The problem is that it does not reach the bootlader.
It stays in the initial M.


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

pull battery, press ^ (up button), replace battery, press power

Sent from my Clear using RootzWiki


----------



## nchicagomdp (Mar 20, 2013)

Another thing is that I enter the "Android system recovery", pressing the X and the volume keys.
I press "apply update from sdcard" and I do not detect the memory.


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

don't think update will work

Sent from my Clear using RootzWiki


----------



## nchicagomdp (Mar 20, 2013)

Already solved, the key worked up.
Many, thank you very much.


----------

